# Kubota B7100 - Good model?



## LFRJ (Dec 1, 2006)

I found this little tractor on CL for $3900. It has a tiller, but is WITHOUT a front bucket. Can a bucket be easily & affordably added this model (Kubota B7100, 4X4, 16 HP)? Or is it better to wait until I find a model that comes with a bucket? 

We are looking for a strong, reliable and affordable tractor that can be serviced locally. We have 4.6 acres and need to transport gravel, till up weeds, blackberries, dig fence posts, and negotiate a hilly and at times a very muddy terrain. We need a strong and reliable tractor for weekend projects. Will 16 to 21 HP work with 4X4? I know we will need a front bucket. We have been researching Kubota tractors. I have noticed that this model was not available in the late 1980s, after that only the hydrostatic was available. Early model B7100 serial numbers began with "B7001", which is the Asian-market model designation. Is there a dramatic difference between quality/reliability between the Asian-market models and the late 80s model? 

Txs in advance for your input.

RJ


link to Craig's list ad

Kubota B7100 4wd tractor w/ rear blade and rototiller


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> Can a bucket be easily & affordably added this model (Kubota B7100, 4X4, 16 HP)?


You won't be able to much REAL bucket work with a tractor that small.

A full bucket will lift the rear wheels off the ground, and if you lift very high it can roll over.

The narrow tires will dig into the ground with all that weight on them 

If all you need is something to move hay bales or *LIGHT* loads of dirt, they are OK


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

I have a B8200 HST (4 X 4) Kubota. Very similar to the one pictured - 

It has a bucket that I can raise 6 ft. high with a maximum load capacity of 400lbs. It also has a 3 point hitch with a load capacity of 800 lbs. A real work horse and can do everything you say you want it to do. I have 5 acres & it's the right size for that amount of land.

The one pictured is real purty. - I'd have a mechanic check it out real good & not be blinded by the new paint job.


----------



## salmonslayer (Jan 4, 2009)

THose are decent small tractors and might be great for 4.6 acres but putting a bucket on it will not be cheap and the capacity will be pretty low. Two other things, this sounds like its a grey market tractor which may mean its hard to find parts for and you mentioned digging fence post holes....this would not be a great choice for that unless you have very soft soil.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

It is what it is, size wise. Great little tractors. We used them in the christmas trees a lot. Mower and tiller, always had a front loader. If you can find a used loader that came off a tractor and you knew all the parts were there, it could be affordable. To buy a new loader to fit and attach....NO not affordable. It definatly is NOT big enough for even the smaller round bales. Would need a rear weight to carry a bucket full of rock. This is a small tractor. It would dig post holes great, after all, much more stable than a 2 man digger. Does it have power steering? If not they are tough to steer with a loader. There is a kit available. Also here is a kit to mount a new Woods loader to show what it takes, although this is for a Hydrostatic model....James

http://www.woodsequipment.com/uploadedFiles/Products/Manuals/MAN0597.pdf


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

Kubota makes good tractors, and you can check with your local dealer (maybe get the serial number) to verify parts avilability. However, they don't break often. As for size, it is small, but as others noted above, it will surprise you how much work you can get done with it. The 4x4 is a big plus for traction, and it has been my experience that you can add 10 horsepower to the rating when comparing the pulling power of a 4x4 tractor to a 4x2 tractor. A loader would be a great addition if you can do it at a reasonable price. If the tires are water/antifreeze filled, you'll be able to lift a good load with it. The tractor has ag tires, which are the best for traction, but it will tear up turf.

Good luck finding the tractor that works best for you.


----------



## Timothy (Mar 4, 2012)

I noticed that there was no mention of operating hours in reference to the tractor. I would definitely have a kubota mechanic check it out.

A rototiller is expensive and it's a bonus that it comes with that.

I have a b7510 (fairly similar model) which I am very happy with. Tim


----------



## gregz 7100 (4 mo ago)

Parts are readily available even today, DO NOT BELIEVE those who say parts are hard to find, they are not! Front end loader not recommended as capacity is limited to 400lbs MAXIMUM LOAD


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

To till a garden in soft soil it would be a good buy for the money. Don't get a loader for it, you might actually be tempted to try and lift something. Those little tractors tip over real easy.


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

Let's disavow incorrect information by someone who has a Kubota B2400 series tractor. I have a loader on mine and use it constantly. The only time I lift the wheels off the ground is when the load I pick up is too heavy. That can be remedied just like with larger tractors, have a counter weight.


----------

